# My Forex Trades



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

I thought I'd start this thread , as I can't keep up with changing threads etc. in the middle of trading , my skinny fat fingers are prone to typos whilst rushing out a posting . But I enjoy the trade talk with my peers and hope they join me in the thread .

As stands tonight I'm short Cable , actually got somewhere between 165.90 and 166.10 as my exit area , expecting tough resistance @ 167 even area .

GBR/EUR I'm long looking for 75.40/50 or 60

USD/JPY I'm long again , gotso far down the plughole I had to start buying to be a true contrarian on Japanese dunny paper ..... I mean currency .

EUR/JPY Long too from 160.60

Looking for other pozzies now in a few favourite swaps , but sometimes I just have to wait , other times I can get in on a stirred run underway , like Cable tonight , saw a peak topping and managed to sell it after 15 mins of waiting impatiently .

Heard some good news from one of the AVAFX account managers tonight , they'll have oil to play with in their minis in about two weeks . Currently only FX with gold and silver minis , but they are a brokerage not a market maker and you deal DMA , nice tight pips spreads , no hidden fees . Office in Sydney call centre for phone trading and just in case scenarios .
Never had a problem with them at all , but I spread my money about the trading houses and have a few accounts in cos. names etc. . actually looking for one more too .

There ya go , that's a better plug than John Laws could give minus the cash for comment . Yes they are one of my brokerages and no I rarely plug any business unless they bend over backwards helping me at any hour of the day or night . I get a better pip spread on this account due to the funds in it , which I *negotiated*.


----------



## chops_a_must (4 January 2008)

How have those been going?

Pretty limited opportunities for me tonight apart from the nymex, which was fairly wild early on.


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

Most trades in the green , couple still red but entry reds or just under , Cable put up a fight @ 167 even or just above actually 167.04 risen toward 167.35 twice again hit both those peaks , nut has tightened my stops up . Haven't set my trailers up yet as I am waiting to see if they run on late .

Only taken smallish pozzies this time round average of 2000 each , except for Cable and EUR/JPY which are comfortable at present and smiley green. 

Bought the Swissie too gave me a turn when it headed towards the stop , but I got the Dutch up to buy again ..and again ...and again  , pushing the pedal but my simple indicator set up said now @ 111.3/31 , fingers crossed there , no real reseach bar a chart tonight . Cable and the US set for another rate drop ..............

After last night I was so knackered I fell asleep at the desk , missus put me to bed and woke me at midday after shopping , longest sleep in for yonks for me . I'm greedy that's my problem Chops , might be the end of me oneday , but to date it's paid the bills and uni fees etc. and I get to stay home for the kids until I'm called into town for work .


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

Waiting for Cable to hit 1.975 again to hit the sell button but it looks like 1.9743/45 may be the stall area , which throws my figures out a tad 16 pips actually per contract . Not worried by it as my stops are all set , using AVA tonight , it pretty cool when executions like limits and stops are hit or watchlist targets achieved , an audible voice simulator / recording notifies me , bloomin' trick addition to that trading platfrom.

I have a chap from Finotech whom a friend put onto me about another CFD account , don't know enough about them though , any ideas or warnings I should know of , that you might know .

regards and best ,

Mark


----------



## chops_a_must (4 January 2008)

Just don't use CMC, and make sure the CFD provider is a DMA one. A lot of people get into trouble because they don't really have proper trading plans and expectancy. But if you do, I don't think they are that much of a problem. Apparently trading with them for indexes and things is a bit of a joke though. I just don't understand why people don't just trade the actual futures themselves that the CFD's are based on. It's as cheap as chips to do anyway, without the BS.

I wouldn't know what they are like for forex and things.


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

Noted Chops , if I take them on I'll let you know , but as you just said DMA is the only go , they're obviously a market maker , this tends to put me on a back footing straight away .


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

All my Swissie trades were just stopped out , well a couple of minutes ago , can't win em all , they were up too , no trailing stop . 

Get the rocks , I need stoning for that .


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

EUR/GBP is nice , my charts workings point higher than my limits , just over 7640 , that'd be nice poz. but this post is to alert schwingers of some nice plays on the run .


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

.............. only two plays so far Cable short again and went long Swissie after it touched down past yesterdays low , which still saw me buying at 111.00 . So tight stops now with trailer attached to preserve pips .


PS... more than likely swing Cable and save top peaks if poss.


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

Long EUR/GBP still trying to add too .


----------



## ithatheekret (4 January 2008)

Long EUR/JPY see if it can breach 161.5 stops above there .


----------



## Whiskers (9 January 2008)

What is going on with the USD?

Is it having a bath against just about everything today?


----------



## ithatheekret (11 January 2008)

Sorry Whiskers , I thought there was no interest in the thread and was waiting for Kauri to return , probably sunning up good in WA .

Yeah Sams getting kicked silly at present , Skippy has tapped into 100 a night for the last two nights , looks like its tapping on 0.90's door to see if anyones home , hope they don't call when we're at the cricket ...........


The saying blink and miss fits the markets perfectly of late and if you blink in Forex nowdays , you could end up in the slow lane , with everything whizzing past you .

There was about 20 minutes of strength , the same 20 minutes that stopped me getting a decent line position for POG , see what happens when you dawdle .

The devil in the details stuff all over the place too , it has an effect , a  bit like old Uncle Al , except now it's Ok Alright Benanke , and for once I'd like to hear what he has to say without the media edits .

USD index currently around mid 75ish bit wobbly , and probably the best thing that could ever happen for the US , they need to go through this . Capital One has let the market know all is not well in credit card land , add the proposed gas tax .......

The cheap fuel and easy credit days are gone , not just for the US , but for everyone . It will take the US awhile to get use to high fuel costs , we've had it for ..... it feels like forever .


----------



## ithatheekret (12 January 2008)

I keep getting some wild numbers on the Swissie , I've tried to get a view cemented in with the aid of chart projections etc., just to get a little more clarification on the direction of the ineffable .

I noted the 110.55-110.60 area more noteably 110.58 by the chart , calculations at present are venturing towards the last high 108 area to just above in the 109's . I think this area is going to be retested from what I can see so far .


----------



## >Apocalypto< (12 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Sorry Whiskers , I thought there was no interest in the thread and was waiting for Kauri to return , probably sunning up good in WA .




ithatheekret, 

I read am reading every new post in this thread, don't think like that. awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Whiskers (12 January 2008)

Trade_It said:


> ithatheekret,
> 
> I read am reading every new post in this thread, don't think like that. awwwwwwwwwww




Yeah, likewise here. 

I have a bit of a gork in every other day to keep up to speed, learn the lingo and have a bit of a laugh at your natterings. :


----------



## nizar (12 January 2008)

Trade_It said:


> ithatheekret,
> 
> I read am reading every new post in this thread, don't think like that. awwwwwwwwwww




I second that.
I always check this page at least twice a day whenever i open up the forum.

Keep it going.


----------



## ithatheekret (13 January 2008)

Thanks comrades .

That's a freaky set of numbers for me , it says the Swissie will be at another strength high against the USD , what I'd call a low on the swap . The last high 108 it hit I had everything up and was frozen in awe , never seen it so high ... ever , had to get up and go sit by the ponds . Strong Swissie always gives me the willies , got old enough kids ......... if you know what I mean .


----------



## ithatheekret (13 January 2008)

If the Looney streaks past 1.0250 , there's a good 100 pips in that ride by my numbers . My range starts at 1.020/25/30/35 , so that area can be tested too . The chart has 1.0248 as the high to be tested , that gives me some comfort in the figures , below the above mentioned tranch there are solution sets from 0.9945 through to 0.9980/90 . the most prominent price to come out so far in the lower bracket is 0.97.93/94/95/96/97/98/99/0.980 and this is repeated in all configurations . I would view that as a confirmed bottom , but it's miles off at present and will be viewing that swap with interest . My projection is higher in the 103's where 1.0320 shows up several times .


----------



## >Apocalypto< (13 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Thanks comrades .
> 
> That's a freaky set of numbers for me , it says the Swissie will be at another strength high against the USD , what I'd call a low on the swap . The last high 108 it hit I had everything up and was frozen in awe , never seen it so high ... ever , had to get up and go sit by the ponds . Strong Swissie always gives me the willies , got old enough kids ......... if you know what I mean .




ithatheekret,

Thought I might add to the thread if u don't mind. This is my thursday night trade on the USD/CHF.


----------



## tayser (13 January 2008)

pipspipspips!

Is that the auslanco system from ForexFactory Trade_It?  Looks familiar.  (sorry to Hijack your thread ithatheekret - and yes, I too am watching your thread!).


----------



## >Apocalypto< (13 January 2008)

tayser said:


> pipspipspips!
> 
> Is that the auslanco system from ForexFactory Trade_It?  Looks familiar.  (sorry to Hijack your thread ithatheekret - and yes, I too am watching your thread!).




Tayser, that's Philip Nell's 4hour system at work.


----------



## tayser (13 January 2008)

ahhh!  But on a one hour chart?


----------



## lesm (13 January 2008)

tayser said:


> ahhh!  But on a one hour chart?




Phil Nell also developed a 1 hour strategy that supports the 4hr MACD.

The MACD settings on the chart give it away that it is most likely based on his original strategy.

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=14630&page=92

The first page of his thread provides a table of contents of all the relevant pdf's and mp3's.

Cheers.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (13 January 2008)

tayser said:


> ahhh!  But on a one hour chart?




entered on the 4 hour just displayed the trade on the 1 hour to show it more clearly.

Tayser, u can also take trades on the 1 hour if they are trend continuous. also there is a new add on to it called Blade Runner started by Palmer. thats the 4 hour system on the 1 hour. I am still working on the 4 hour. 

Cheers


----------



## ithatheekret (14 January 2008)

Are those the links to the charts mentioned ?

Do I have to be a customer to view them ?

Can you possibly post them for me , I'm struggling with this file converstion to post a chart  ?

I use the Itchimoku Kinko Huo cloud system combined with my own , which measures the curves in price ranges etc. etc.

The link I clicked on just took me to another forum . I've been to SS a couple/few  times , that was enough 

I llike to put my calculations together with technical traders , it's sort of like one person being good at his field , seeking another in the field he/she needs for a comparative view or second opinion , where they can meld projections .


PS.. Thanks for the interest and help .


----------



## Stormin_Norman (14 January 2008)

am i being naive thinking i can forex trade on my economics knowledge rather then my mathematical knowledge?


----------



## ithatheekret (14 January 2008)

I think it's geopolitical events , economics and technicals that move swaps Norm , I don't know your trading abilities , that's something you'd only know ..... and your broker . 

I think it is important to take a view , especially if you know it to be right , store it for the occasion and trade the trends until the signs of your own projection starts to show its own shadows in the machinations .

PS.. I think all the preliminaries show up in the Forex markets swaps , well before the stock market get's wind of it .


----------



## ithatheekret (14 January 2008)

Got a CHT file I can't load to show my chart , have my position creations on it too , which I'd like to show . Last sell was 1.1011 , with 3 others before that . I can zip [ chart files ] them whatever that means .


----------



## ithatheekret (16 January 2008)

75.22 on the USD index .

George is in Saudi Arabia , getting the oil price down , see he's good for something .....

Air Force One has a new look .


----------



## ithatheekret (16 January 2008)

Just mulling some indications around , I keep getting 107.8 on the Swissie , that number by itself is freaky .

I'm saving these screenshots to show the grandkids one day . Swisse just entered the 108.4 zone


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

Swissie run imploded massive USD run , watch out it could go to 112 oops in a hurry 1102


----------



## buggalug (17 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Got a CHT file I can't load to show my chart , have my position creations on it too , which I'd like to show . Last sell was 1.1011 , with 3 others before that . I can zip [ chart files ] them whatever that means .




Is this in ChartFX? I think you can copy to clipboard in the menu and then you should be able to paste it into something like Microsoft Paint and then save as a .jpg file.


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

Thanks buggs I'll try that avenue next , tried saving it as an excel file worked but invalid file for system . 

Will try your suggestion . This is off direct feed from platform , took me ages to upload my gear to platform , there techs must be sick of me by now ......... 


It's only a machine can't let it get the better of me


----------



## >Apocalypto< (17 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Just mulling some indications around , I keep getting 107.8 on the Swissie , that number by itself is freaky .
> 
> I'm saving these screenshots to show the grandkids one day . Swisse just entered the 108.4 zone




went long on it around 10pm last night. It hung around for a while but i woke up to find my limit order had been filled for plus 40 pips happy happy


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

Did you get to play into the runs TI ? 

I even managed a couple of decent swings , has pushed towards 1102 a few times , I'd just closed one poz and the tick on the chart started it's run off the chart screen . Missed the last one and am only now setting up for entries due to other committments .

It has to get past 109.8 ish was a lot of friction there , but it's set up a channel to play into between 1102 and 1098 . It looks to be averaging higher at present , slooooowly .......... no threat of motion sickness yet


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

I think the techies would call that 107.8 area that came out in my calcs as the latest channel support area , noting the bollinger bands . So far it has moved up just below a pivot area @ 110.24/25 ish , which is around 20 pips under the 10MA . If that pivot area is breached the greenback will be gaining strength enough to support a short term rally IMO , which the only projection I have so far is 1.104/45 ish the 10MA spot . 

Dependent on which way traders lean when Europe and NY open , I think it will either challenge that 107.8 area or try to breach the 1.1020's , anything above 1.103 that can be held is USD positive ...... otherwise ............

currently swinging wildly 1.101


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

1.103 breach led straight up to 1.105 USD positive ...........


only the Fed can stop it now


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> 1.103 breach led straight up to 1.105 USD positive ...........
> 
> 
> only the Fed can stop it now




  Looking good... maybe better soon...  might have to look at putting the swissie into my stable for trading..  
Cheers
........Kauri



> Offers into 1.1050/55 have been filled and some locals talk of more topside stops above 55 that will help fuel further stabs higher. Short-term accounts are said to eye a run at 1.1100 with leveraged and algorithmic accounts also tipped to have been good buyers. With the Dollar surging some even suggest that a retracement towards the 1.12-area could be on the cards.


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

Good idea mate , I think we're pretty close to the same wavelength , bar the budgie , the smallest we've got is a chitzu , really a chitzalot 

Got more wild calcs here , if 1.109's a breached  , my line ups are into the mid to high 111's , highest I've got so far is 1.116 through to 1.1173-8ish .

What time was the meeting Fed meeting ?


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> What time was the meeting Fed meeting ?




*RUMOURED* to be yesterday... again came out later in the US trading day.. more unsubstantiated rumours flying around now that they are meeting now... I doubt there is any substance to them..(when Ips in the Journal prints a rumour he is usually on the ball, might be the Feds preferred leakee,, I don't think he has penned anything on it..yet..  )  but it all makes for good trading if you....  
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

I thoroughly agree mate , markets buy rumours sell the news or facts . That's how we get premiums etc. built into prices .

It helps to know ceilings and floors though ..........


The weakness was hit , a few stops got smashed along the way too , few more if the Swissie get past 1109 , have a tester on it now , will cost a few dollars , but I can make that up by the trend discovery it will show either way .


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

The ratio spread has just dropped to nearly 3% on the Swissie mate .

I wonder if the Fed news is being browsed enmasse now , it was a very abrupt change , more like a prolonged market change . A slowing off in sentiment ?


PS... the change started @ 1.1074


----------



## ithatheekret (17 January 2008)

I sold it just above the Battle of Hastings area , an appropriate area .....

1.1066


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 January 2008)

Thought I would share this trade with you guy's.

Last night on the one hour I was watching some support building on the EUR/USD.

it ticked all the boxes for my entry rules. P/A was jumping up and down by 2-3 pips so waited for it to be as low as possible. When it looked good I went long one standard contract, or ten lots.

it moved up I was thinking ok good, then it hung around got hit by some sell orders and it dropped 8-10 pips, only 6 off my stop i thought i am done for went back to looking at another page.

after 1-3 minutes i looked back at platform to see what was happening and it was gone, I thought o well stopped out. then I looked at meta trader to see if it was a tail and i saw this massive green candle! the bugger had hit my limit 19 pips up, I was in total shock!

Happy shock I might add  u got to love the FX market!


----------



## ithatheekret (18 January 2008)

I think that's a goodun' TI .

Sorry to sound religious and all that , but the Lord helps those that help themselves first and if you don't stick ya neck out you'll never get ahead .

Watching Swissie attempt to get past 1106 area , kissed dirt and retreated currently 1103/4 ish . I have 11068-88 as the pass or play area , if it gets past 1107/8 area hmmm , that would be very USD positive trading wise .

If it struggles to get its backside over the 1109 line I'll sell it .


----------



## >Apocalypto< (19 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> I think that's a goodun' TI .
> 
> Sorry to sound religious and all that , but the Lord helps those that help themselves first and if you don't stick ya neck out you'll never get ahead .
> 
> ...




Cheers ithatheeket,

had a roller coaster tonight!

my long on the eur/usd was stopped on london open dropped 30 straight away! there was support on 4h after it got down there and yelled yike yike yike i put a long down right away. from then till 30 min ago it was a hair raising time up then down thought i would be stopped couple times aswell. i had an idea us would rally and usd would suffer closed the eur/usd for +43 and i took a short on the swissy at 10ish or 11ish, to much time on the screen! have a limit on that not far off hitting it now. it's great when a plan comes together! but god the FX market is a lot of work at times!

ithatheeket

that sounds like a good plan hope your on the sissy and making some! a bit of movement around GBP/usd got a short term beating! that usd strength rolled over and caused me a heap of fun!

Dame.....

most the night my eye's have not been on the aud/usd what a move!


----------



## Kauri (19 January 2008)

Trade_It said:


> Cheers ithatheeket,
> 
> 
> Dame.....
> ...




heading for 89.  ??
Cheers 
..........Kauri


----------



## >Apocalypto< (19 January 2008)

there is a good chance Kauri, if the momentum holds.

as for my swissy short I just got chased out real fast!


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

I must have followed you in , that 1.106 area never got light on it after first dirt kiss , got a sell in @ 1.1038 closed at 1.0983 and reversed .

Had Euro sold reversed to early though and did it the same at the pre peak , early reverse too , but it's paid off . 
Was watching Cable before the drop , saw news falsh on retail and hit sell several times , just covering last two now .
I think it's a 192 eventually , the Swissie count neva made it !

Second time round I hope as I bought long USD ..........

I know the repatriations are on because the money always returns at the slightest hint of a rate hike or worse , worse came so money goes home .

It will fade off and strength will wain again , done it twice and thrice on some tonight .


----------



## ithatheekret (19 January 2008)

Just reversed the Euro .


----------



## ithatheekret (22 January 2008)

Looks like a lot of repatriation going on .

Euro and Cable down , Swissie and a reluctant Yen seem to be flight destinations ........ check that Luftansa flight board 

Carry trade will be carrying losses at this rate , plain old nasty and an abrupt ending of 2 years of Europia for them .

Skips still somewhere in Cooper Pedy . Old man Emus stuck his head down loads of holes looking for her , when it get's to #82 he could be in with a chance .

Some people ignore the money markets semaphores and rely solely on an instruments chart , it's just one tool , akin to replacing a cars head with a screwdriver , that's alright for matchbox car markets , but they've just had a bingle . The macro and micro numbers from April have all pointed to something ugly too , the data which is ledgible looks more like a wish list .

The great escape is on .


----------



## tayser (22 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> check that Luftansa flight board




lol.


----------

